# Arctic Silver 5 or Arctic Silver Ceramique?



## Kitsune (Dec 4, 2004)

I am purchasing a ATI Silencer 3 from Arctic Cooling for my 9800xt, but I need to know whether or not to get the AC5 or AC-Ceramique. Which one would do a better job, I am not good with reading spec sheets.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 4, 2004)

Kitsune said:
			
		

> I am purchasing a ATI Silencer 3 from Arctic Cooling for my 9800xt, but I need to know whether or not to get the AC5 or AC-Ceramique. Which one would do a better job, I am not good with reading spec sheets.



I would use Artic Silver 5, does the Silencer 3 fit the XT model?


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 4, 2004)

It is made specifically for the XT model, and I went ahead and got the ceramique, the AC5 is a bit runny, I did not wish to deal with it. Plus ceramique is non-conductive


----------



## wazzledoozle (Dec 4, 2004)

Kitsune said:
			
		

> It is made specifically for the XT model, and I went ahead and got the ceramique, the AC5 is a bit runny, I did not wish to deal with it. Plus ceramique is non-conductive


If the arctic silver 5 you had was runny, that was not genuine Arctic Silver.


----------



## nightelf84 (Dec 4, 2004)

From Arctic Silver:


> Arctic Silver 5 was formulated to conduct heat, not electricity.
> (While much safer than electrically conductive silver and copper greases, Arctic Silver 5 should be kept away from electrical traces, pins, and leads. While it is not electrically conductive, the compound is very slightly capacitive and could potentially cause problems if it bridges two close-proximity electrical paths.)


And Arctic Silver 5 with its 99.9% pure silver content is a far better thermal interface material than ceramique. 



> It is made specifically for the XT model, and I went ahead and got the ceramique, the AC5 is a bit runny, I did not wish to deal with it. Plus ceramique is non-conductive


Runny water, runny oil, or runny toothpaste? Can you post a picture of it? Where did you buy it?


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 5, 2004)

I didn't, I told you I was thinking about purchasing this stuff. I read that the Ceramique was easier to deal with and that it would be better to use if you were not used to applying the stuff.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Dec 5, 2004)

Who told you that? That is complete BS. Every aspect of AS5 is better than ceramique. I have found AS5 easier to work with than ceramique because of its thicker compound. Its electrical conductance is very low, and wont be a problem because your not going to smear it across your motherboard, are you?


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 5, 2004)

I don't expect the difference to be more than 1 or 2 degrees and I have already purchased it, but I will grab the AC5 for my CPU.


----------



## nightelf84 (Dec 5, 2004)

AS5
Thermal conductance  >350,000W/m2 °C

Ceramique 
Thermal conductance >200,000W/m2.°C

Some results here:

http://www.gruntville.com/reviews/thermal/as5/page4.php

Generally it'll be more than 1-2 degrees if you apply it correctly. There are other improvements to AS5 - its thicker, easier to apply, obviously an improvement in conductivity


----------



## ViperJohn (Dec 5, 2004)

Kitsune said:
			
		

> I am purchasing a ATI Silencer 3 from Arctic Cooling for my 9800xt, but I need to know whether or not to get the AC5 or AC-Ceramique. Which one would do a better job, I am not good with reading spec sheets.



I have used both on my modded cards and settled on Ceramique in the end.  I noticed no
difference in modded card temperature between them.  AS5 has is the choice for small die
applications, like an AMD XP CPU as an example,  but with the large ATI die there is no real
benefit to using it.  Ceramique needs less clamp pressure to be effective, is easier to apply
a smooth even coat with and any excess flows easily out of the die/heatsink interface.

Either will get the job done and it is hard to go wrong either way. I find Ceramique more
consistant.

Viper


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 6, 2004)

Why do people ask for advice then totally ignore it? Doesnt figure!


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 6, 2004)

I took into note everything that was said. I was needing quick responses because of when I was needing the product to arive. I also posted at Futuremark.com and received responses there. I took both into consideration. Not to mention some of yall said AC5 some of yall said Ceramique. So I kinda did take your advice didn't I?


----------



## wazzledoozle (Dec 6, 2004)

One thing about AS5 is that is that it has a 2,000 hours burn in period. In its prime the premier heat transfer should be vastly more than ceramique. 

For example, my CPU is 41 Celsius right now idle, and its about in its prime. When I had ceramique, the lowest temp I ever got was 47.


----------

